# Monoprice HDMI switch HDX-401E



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

If anyone here has the 4x1 Monoprice HDMI switch designated HDX-401E, could you tell me how long you've had it, and how dependable it has been, and any negatives you may have? TIA


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

I've got that switch (version 2.4) Had it since November of 2007, been very hapy with it. Only negative I've got it that the power on indicator light is too darn bright. I keep a pair of opaque cable end caps in front of it to diffuse it.
I'm able to run it with my Harmony 670. PM me if you need the setup info (if it hasn't changed) 


.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Had one about a year, but since I got a replacement receiver/amp with HDMI in the bedroom don't need the switch any longer so it's been relegated to the study switching between the H21-200 & PC to the monitor. 

It's well constructed, works well and operates off of a remote. If I still had a real need for an HDMI switch I might go for one that automatically prioritizes and switches between the inputs.


----------



## reber1b (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I ordered one today.


----------

